# Απάνω στο γιατάκι σου φίδι νωθρό κοιμάται



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

Όχι, όχι, δεν θ' ασχοληθώ με το γνωστό ποίημα του Καββαδία , ούτε, πχ, θα ετυμολογήσω τη λέξη γιατάκι αυτό ας το κάνουν άλλοι.
Εγώ ήθελα να σας βάλω τουτοδώ για να γελάσετε λιγάκι. Το βρήκα εδωνά μέσω αυτούνου

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΔΙΩΡΙΣΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΔΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΔΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΕΡΗΓΡΑΠΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΕΝΟΙΩΣΑ ΔΕΟς ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΑΥΜΑ ΤΗς ΦΥΣΗΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΝΑΝΤΗΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΓΡΙΟΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΓΑ ΣΑΝ ΚΟΜΑΝΤΟς ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΟ ΓΙΑΤΑΚΙ ΤΟΥς ΝΑ ΤΑ ΤΟΥΦΕΚΗΣΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΟΝΤΕΥΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΜΕΡΟς ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΒΑΤΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΗΛΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΕΡΗΠΟΥ 10 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΟΡΘΙΟ ΠΕΡΗΠΟΥ 1.60-1.90 ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΚΑΓΚΕΛΟ ΚΑΘΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΓΑ 5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΕΡΗΠΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΝΙΕΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΗΡΗΣΕ ΑΡΓΑ ΑΡΓΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΣΑΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΒΗΚΕ ΓΥΡΝΟΝΤΑς ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΑΡΓΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΨΑΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩς ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΒΑΖΑ ΕΝΑ 16ΚΙΛΟ ΜΠΕΤΟΝΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΒΡΑΔΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΝΕΙ ΓΑΛΑ

Any ideas Δαεμάνε, Ζάζουλα :inno:για το τι πράμα είναι αυτό το πελωριοσερπετό;


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2012)

Από Λαμία έρχεται η είδηση; Ε, είναι φως φανάρι: είναι ο δράκος που έκλεψε τον Σταϊκούρα.


----------

